

Harvard Law Graduates Top Salary Survey - foobarqux
http://online.wsj.com/articles/harvard-law-graduates-top-salary-survey-1413957603

======
vqc
This page describes the lockstep payscale at one of the most prestigious big
law firms in the country. [http://www.vault.com/company-
profiles/law/skadden,-arps,-sla...](http://www.vault.com/company-
profiles/law/skadden,-arps,-slate,-meagher-flom-llp-and-affiliates/company-
overview.aspx). That probably explains quite a big part of it.

